# Did you buy the special characters?



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 29, 2017)

So I don't have many days left to buy Tom Nook's or K.K. Slider's chair and I'm having an internal debate on whether to get the or not. I'm a bit of a completionist so I want to have every item in the game and are currently working towards that, therefore if I don't get them then I will always have that blank space in my catalog but if I do then that is a l o t of leaf tickets. I have over 1000 leaf tickets (All natural, I don't spend extra money on games) and I have nothing better to spend them on right now, so what should I do? (I've already bought all crafting spaces)​


----------



## arbra (Dec 29, 2017)

Since you are a completionist, I would recommend going ahead and getting them, otherwise you will regret it (sort of the reason as to why I ended up with both myself)


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought K.K.'s chair and I love it 

I'm trying to go for a concert-ish theme in my campsite so I don't have a need for Tom Nook's chair, and from what I've seen all Tom does is sleep lmao so that would be lame. But if you have that many tickets then I say buy both of them, especially if you feel like you will regret it later.


----------



## Soigne (Dec 29, 2017)

i only have kk's chair, i don't really like tom nook so i didn't see the point in having him at my campsite.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 29, 2017)

i only have K.K, but on my own tablet which is laggy


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 30, 2017)

I am a completist too, but I don't plan to buy either of these, because I don't have enough tickets and no way I am paying real money for them at this point.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 30, 2017)

I got KK and have no regrets... debating whether to get Tom as well. I don't really care for the character, but I don't want to miss out either.

From what I heard they both won't appear at your camp at the same time... You can set both chairs out but only one shows up.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 30, 2017)

Never, because it costs money. And I wanna save my leaf tickets on the quarry.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 30, 2017)

i got kk, but i don't have him out anymore. he just strums on his guitar and it's nice. i got tired of it though lol.


----------



## J087 (Dec 30, 2017)

I seriously regret my purchase. 
250 tickets just wasn't worth it. Despite still having 700+ free tickets left.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Dec 30, 2017)

what does the Tom Nook chair do?  KK is cool because he does a gig at your camp site


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Dec 31, 2017)

i only purchased kk, he looks cute strumming in my campsite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Plum Pudding said:


> what does the Tom Nook chair do?  KK is cool because he does a gig at your camp site



i've seen him just sleeping in his chair when i've visited other campsites with him out, no clue if he does anything else.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 31, 2017)

*Q*: *Did you buy the special characters?*

*A*: Nope. I didn't buy the special characters for Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. Only spent the tickets for the crafting space and that's pretty much it. I don't have the need to get them, so I don't see a reason for me to buy them at the moment.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 31, 2017)

I didn't currently hoarding tickets


----------



## Garrett (Dec 31, 2017)

I got the iconic KK with my tickets, I don't want the Nook man. 

I


----------



## Snow (Dec 31, 2017)

I got them both -- I didn't get Nook for a while but once I bought the extra crafting spaces and did the "spend leaf tickets" quests there is literally nothing else for me to do with leaf tickets. I am glad I got him, I ended having him out all this month, he was like a sleeping grandpa by the fireplace. He does wake up and talk to you if you tap on him. And after having bought both I'm up to almost 900 tickets again just sitting there so I don't regret it.


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 1, 2018)

I bought one to play it safe and use my currency in other stuff.

But since there's no really other interesting stuff to spend it, I think I will end up buying the 2nd one on the very last day lol.


----------



## procyonlotor (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm also a completionist and got them both pretty much as soon as I could. But then again, I don't spend my leaf tickets very often and hate to use them on the Quarry or anything unless I feel like I really need to. I'd say if you've got nothing better to spend them on you should go for it! Otherwise there's no telling if they'll release them again, and that missing item will always be there. For me, that would drive me crazy!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah I bought K.K... hippie doggos ftw!

Don't really care much about the Nook bro to be honest.


----------



## Rose (Jan 1, 2018)

Bought K.K. but not Nook, as all he does is sleep. Also, there's a sly little disclaimer at the bottom of the purchase page that says they may be available for purchase again in the future.

If it was truly exclusive, they would be pushing its one-time availability like no tomorrow to boost sales.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jan 1, 2018)

I didn't buy either. Naked K.K. creeps me out (>v<) and Nook is just meh. If they had a Sable or Isabelle or Blathers or Celeste, I'd buy on the very first day though! >v<


----------



## Mistletoe (Jan 9, 2018)

Not bought any yet but I may in future


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2018)

I bought kk originally and planned on only buying him, since I don't care for nook very much. 
but I had enough tickets to buy nook and I knew it would bother me if my catalog was incomplete and I could never buy him again, so I caved and bought nook too.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 10, 2018)

I have seen them at other campsites and I am not really interested in them. I also don't want to spend so much leaf tickets on one thing even if I have about 500 right now.


----------



## KatieAustin (Jan 12, 2018)

I got K.K. and I think it's a cute edition to my campsite. I didn't really have much interest in Nook's chair though


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 12, 2018)

I originally voted that I hadn't purchased either one, and that was true enough at the time. I've been trying to complete my catalog, and I can say that I'm getting close, and the thought of only having those two pieces missing from my catalog finally got to me. I splurged most of my saved up tickets to buy both special chairs.


----------

